# Instablies System - sysdata.xml und minidump?



## MSAB (9. März 2009)

Moin moin,

mein System läuft seit einigen Wochen mal wieder sehr instabil. Ich sage "wieder", weil ich schon einmal größere Probleme mit meinem PC hatte. Dort war der Übeltäter ein defekter SATA-Anschluss am Mainboard, der hin und wieder ein komplettes Schreddern meiner Daten verursacht hat (durfte mein System des öfteren neu aufspielen). Da ich aber vier SATA-Anschlüsse habe, und nur zwei benötige, habe ich damit nun keine Probleme mehr...

Aber nun zum aktuellen Problem, das sich relativ schnell beschreiben lässt: Er stürzt einfach ab. (Der Bildschirm "friert" meistens einfach ein, und dann heißt es nurnoch: Rien ne va plus.) Allerdings passiert dies in sehr unregelmäßigen Zeitabständen. Manchmal läuft er 8-9 Stunden am Stück ohne Probleme, manchmal stürzt er aber auch nach 20 Minuten (wobei ich in diesen 20Minuten nix getan habe) bereits ab.

Sehr auffällig wird es aber nun an ein paar Spielen: Spiele ich ein paar ältere Spiele, die noch vor ein paar Jahren ohne iwelche Probleme auf diesem PC liefen, so stürzt er bereits nach wenigen Minuten ab. Meist erscheint einfach ein Bluescreen (ohne Text) und der gerade gespielte Sound wiederhohlt sich.

2mal hatte ich danach eine Meldung von wegen sysdata.xml und den minidumps...

Hat irgendeiner eine Idee (und sei sie von noch so weit hergehohlt), woran dieses liegen könnte?

MfG
MSAB

PS: Achja, meine Systemdaten:

Intel Pentium 4 CPU 3.20Ghz
Arbeitsspeicher 1024 MB  DDR-RAM
Medion Radeon X740XL Grafikkarte 128 MB (mit 2 Monitoren 1280x1024x32 und 1024x768x32)
Windows XP Home Edition (SP2)
Externe Festplatte über USB, eine meiner 2 SATA-Festplatten habe ich durch eine 750GB Festplatte ersetzt
OnBoard-Soundkarte Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]
Öhm..iwas vergessen?


----------



## PC Heini (9. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Hmh, hätte da 2 Komponenten im Auge; Netzteil oder Arbeitsspeicher. Wieviel Watt liefert denn das Netzteil? Lass mal Memtest durchlaufen. Wenn der PC immer noch macken macht, teste mal die Temperatur von Graka und CPU. Im Moment kann es vieles sein. Gehst mal die 3 Punkte durch.
Vlt. hat noch wer anderes ne Idee für den Anfang.


----------



## MSAB (10. März 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Wieviel Watt liefert denn das Netzteil?


Bei DC OUTPUT steht 350Watt...ist das der richtige Wert?



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Lass mal Memtest durchlaufen.


Hab ich schonmal gemacht. Die Programme "DocMemory 3.1b RAM Diagnostic Tool" und "MemTest86+ v.1.70" decken bei mir keine Fehler auf. Wenn ich allerdings mit dem Boot-Programm "PC-Check v.6.00" einen "stress-test" durchführen lasse erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "A failure occured in the test 'Memory'. [...]"



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Wenn der PC immer noch macken macht, teste mal die Temperatur von Graka und CPU.


Werd ich mich demnächst mal drum kümmern, hatte das früher schonmal iwie überwacht... Mit Betonung auf "iwie", ich komme nämlich gerade nicht auf den Namen des Programm, welches ich dafür benutzt habe^^

Danke für das Bemühen soweit 

MfG
MSAB


----------



## PC Heini (10. März 2009)

Grüss Dich

Nun, 350 Watt find ich Persönlich zu wenig. Klar, man kann darüber streiten. Aber wer weiss, wie die Komponenten Qualitativ geschaffen sind.

Dieses Boot-Programm "PC-Check v.6.00"  kenne ich leider nicht, desshalb kann ich nicht sagen, wie verlässlich diese Fehlermeldung ist. Kann man aber auch mal im Auge behalten.

Das Programm, mit dem die Temperaturen kontrolliert werden kann, war entweder Sandra oder heutzutags Everest.

Mein systematisches Vorgehen wäre nun folgendermassen; 
Von nem Kollegen ein stärkeres Netzteil ausleihen. Dann nochmal Boot-Programm "PC-Check v.6.00" durchlaufen lassen. Mal sehen, was jetzt dabei herauskommt.
Frag auch mal rum, ob wer ev passende Speichermodule hat. Du schreibst leider nur 1024 MB. Somit weiss ich nicht, wieviele Module das sind.

Wenns nicht an dem liegt, dann mal nen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter montieren. Oder den PC mal ohne Gehäuse laufen lassen und was drauf arbeiten.

Dies meine 2te Idee.


----------



## MSAB (10. März 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Das Programm, mit dem die Temperaturen kontrolliert werden kann, war entweder Sandra oder heutzutags Everest.


Geeenau, Everest war's! Jetzt weiß ich auch wieder warum ich an die Berge denken musste  Naja aber ich weiß nicht ganz inwiefern man den Temperaturen dort trauen kann...
Also meine CPU hat dort so bei normalen Anwendungen zwischen 58°C und 63°C und das obwohl laut Tabelle bei meiner CPU bei 63,6°C Sense sein sollte. Hab es eben mal mit einem Spiel getestet, da ist er mir dann bei 66°C abgestürzt, während er aber bei anspruchsvolleren Spielen auch längere Zeit 66°C und mehr (in der Spitze 69°C) aushält...also daran kann's meinem Verständnis nach also nicht liegen (auch wenn ich die Temperaturen doch für ein wenig bedenklich halte ôO). Btw, wo seh ich denn bei Everest die Temperatur der Graka...CPU, Motherboard, Festplatten ok, aber Graka wird da iwie nicht aufgeführt (ist da überhaupt ein Sensor?)



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Mein systematisches Vorgehen wäre nun folgendermassen;
> Von nem Kollegen ein stärkeres Netzteil ausleihen. Dann nochmal Boot-Programm "PC-Check v.6.00" durchlaufen lassen. Mal sehen, was jetzt dabei herauskommt.
> Frag auch mal rum, ob wer ev passende Speichermodule hat. Du schreibst leider nur 1024 MB. Somit weiss ich nicht, wieviele Module das sind.


Hm..mal schaun ob ich mir sowas organisieren kann...sind im übrigen zwei Module á 512 MB 



PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Wenns nicht an dem liegt, dann mal nen zusätzlichen Gehäuselüfter montieren. Oder den PC mal ohne Gehäuse laufen lassen und was drauf arbeiten.


Läuft sowieso schon ohne Gehäuse, der er regelmäßig entstaubt wird (bzw. entstaubt werden MUSS) 

MfG


----------



## PC Heini (11. März 2009)

"  Btw, wo seh ich denn bei Everest die Temperatur der Graka...CPU, Motherboard, Festplatten ok, aber Graka wird da iwie nicht aufgeführt (ist da überhaupt ein Sensor?) "

Ja, da gibts auch Sensoren. Nur wird Everest die nicht erkennen. Guck hier, hab ich heutmorgen im Netz gefunden;


----------



## MSAB (11. März 2009)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> "  Btw, wo seh ich denn bei Everest die Temperatur der Graka...CPU, Motherboard, Festplatten ok, aber Graka wird da iwie nicht aufgeführt (ist da überhaupt ein Sensor?) "
> 
> Ja, da gibts auch Sensoren. Nur wird Everest die nicht erkennen. Guck hier, hab ich heutmorgen im Netz gefunden;


Hmm..scheint so. Da fällt mir auf dass er auch meinen Graka-Kühler gar nicht erkennt sondern nur den meiner CPU...


----------



## PC Heini (11. März 2009)

Bei meinem jetztigen PC erkennt Eversest meine, Kraka Kühler auch nur sporadisch. Warum auch immer. Keine Ahnung. Ist halt nicht immer einfach mit der Software.


----------



## MSAB (22. März 2009)

N'abend,
ich bin immer noch nicht unbedingt weiter mit der Lösung meines Problems, allerdings kann ich von einem neuen recht komischen Absturz berichten. Er hing sich wie immer auf, allerdings ließ er sich danach nicht mehr neustarten. Kam nur jedesmal ein "Disk Boot Failure. Please insert system disk".

Naja, Mist dachte ich mir. Ich hohle also meine bootbare CD raus mit Recovery-Tools drauf, um wenigsten meine Daten zu retten. Ich leg sie ein und es wird standartmäßig noch einmal gefragt, ob ich von CD oder von der Harddisk booten möchte. Nur ausversehen habe ich dort "boot from harddisk" ausgewählt und siehe da: er fährt ganz normal hoch.

Gut, meine erste Vermutung war dass es iwie den MBR zerhauen hat. Das würde das hochfahren mit Hilfe der CD erklären. Ich wüsste zwar nicht wie der MBR bei laufenden Betrieb (also nicht mehr beim hochfahren) kaputt gehen kann, aber PCs sind halt manchmal unergründlich. 

Naja, aber nun fährt er auch ohne bootbare CD wieder ganz normal hoch. Also scheinbar doch nicht der MBR, denn ich wüsste nicht, dass der sich von alleine wieder reparieren. 

Jemand ne Ahnung was da passiert ist? Vll. erklärt dieses ja auch die ganzen andere Abstürze...

MfG


----------



## PC Heini (22. März 2009)

Wie Du sagst; PCs sind unergründlich. Jedoch hatte Win 98 schon ein Selbstreparatur System eingebaut. So richtig funktionierte es ab Win 2000. ( Laut google ) Beim Win Start wird ne Menge in den Arbeitsspeicher gelesen und wieder zurück auf die HD geschrieben. Wenn da was schief geht, haste den Salat. ( Wie Du beschrieben hast. ) Das  einlegen der CD hat die Selbstrep beim Start evtl. veranlasst. Niemand weiss das.
Hast Du auf Seite dess Netzteils schon was machen können?


----------

